# workshop music



## robwilk (Aug 28, 2010)

I was thinking whilst i was looking through my CDs for some music to put on whilst out in work shop, the only difference between workshops apart from the layout and a few different tools is probably the choice of music on the radio/cd player.
So i thought i would ask. 
Being a 80s child my personal choice is some of the classic 80s bands like U2, Simple Minds, Bryan Adams, Bon Jovi things like that .
So what are you listening too ?
Rob....


----------



## Bernd (Aug 28, 2010)

Being a sixties child I listen to conservative radio shows. :hDe:

I like instrumentals. Thm:

Bernd


----------



## kcmillin (Aug 28, 2010)

I listen mostly to classical music, orchestra's and whatnot. My second choice is Jazz and Blues from the 20's through the 60's, but I will also go back to my teen years, the 90's and listen to some alternative bands. Sometimes I am in the mood for rock and punk from the 60's 70's and 80's. I cover variety of music, but mostly Classical and Jazz.

Other Times I choose to have the pleasant ambient sound of one of my engines running in the background. No music compares to the tick tick plop plop of one of your creations.

Kel


----------



## Maryak (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry Guys,

I find music or a radio playing whilst I am working in any location a most annoying distraction.

We live in a new estate and the builders of houses around us all start and finish the day with a boom box and spend the time in between shouting at each other over the distorted output.

This is one area where I definitely fit the "GRUMPY OLD MEN" category.  

Each to their own. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## chillybilly (Aug 28, 2010)

Absoloute 80s on digi radio for me ,used to be the ipod ,but it died in suspicious circumstances ..................


----------



## Cedge (Aug 28, 2010)

I run the full range from 20's jazz, 30's and 40's big bands, 50's rock plus old and new country. I'm good for rock and pop all the way into the early 90's but you lose me at heavy metal and rap. I'd rather hear a cat screeching in a food blender than listen to most heavy metal. As for Rap.... I seldom appreciate good poetry so I'm not about to listen to bad repetitive poetry, even with a pounding beat...LOL I'm also an avid talk radio listener. 

Steve


----------



## John S (Aug 28, 2010)

I used to be into heavy metal but with the current price of scrap I can't afford it..........

John S.


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 28, 2010)

50s and 60s rock and roll. Gospel and Contemporary Christian music. NO RAP! Christian or otherwise.

  Ron


----------



## bearcar1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Blues, older classic Country/Western, Big Band, Some Jazz, Lighter Rock, Classical. Absolutely no Rap or 'windshield wiper' music or the current drivel that the stations pass off as top 10. I set the Ipod up top scroll and it will play for days straight before I hear the same tune. 


BC1
Jim


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 28, 2010)

I've got 5,000 mp3s stored on my Netbook computer which is hooked up to a sound system in my shed. It plays all types of music and I don't mean rap nor heavy metal, neither of which takes any talent to produce and is not actually music. 

Other times, I have a Truncating Bearcat scanner setup out there and I listen to law enforcement channels, ambulance channels, Folsom Prison jibber jabber and the sort. I'm high on a hill overlooking the Sacramento Valley so I can pick up calls from a wide area. They are pretty entertaining sometimes. Here's the most common transmission: "RP (reporting person) says a white male, white tee shirt, blue jeans is bothering customers and disturbing the peace". Second most popular: "Code 3 (High Priority), red Honda Civic, weaving in and out of traffic, cutting off other vehicles, heading East on I-80). 

Lastly, when not in the mood for music or scanner noise, it's Hannity, Rush or the local Gardening show.


----------



## Kermit (Aug 28, 2010)

Jerry Reed, Johnny Cash, George Strait, and various other Grand Ol Opry alumni

one of my favorite
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7GyLr7Cz2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7GyLr7Cz2g[/ame]

 ;D


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 28, 2010)

Often NPR or a Christian station. NPR just for a voice, and the bad news, and to find out what the hard left is up to. 
The Christian station for the Good News.
Around 3pm, I usually turn on a 60's to 70's station to hear music from my school days. Never rap, 
which I find repulsive both in content and sound. Never hard screaming wailing rock, which is just noise
to me. 
Sometimes, classic country, but rarely the "new" country, which, for me, sounds more and more like pop with a twang. 
I have some Randy Travis and some Paul McCartney. Some Alison Kraus and some Kate Bush. Lynyrd
Skynyrd, Allman Bros., Stacy Kent, Bing Crosby, Keb Mo, Mel Torme, Lou Rawls. Not picky, but it has 
to be what I like. Probably just like most people. 

Dean


----------



## Royal Viking (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a reciever, two speakers, and a large woofer for a center channel in the garage. It's all old stuff but it works. Recently I remembered that I had MP3 files on I have on my cell phone and I played them through the receiver. Generally I play choose between two Christian radio stations or my cell phone.

Bands, mostly contemporary Christian music. I actually enjoy most of the stuff my kids listen to as well (Paramore is one). Bands I like: KJ52, Skillet, Jars of Clay, Toby Mac, Phil Keagy, Degarmo & Key, Petra, News Boys, Bleach, Kutless, to name a few.


----------



## Ned Ludd (Aug 30, 2010)

You can listen to music in your workshop, don't you have any machinery?
Ned


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 30, 2010)

Ned Ludd  said:
			
		

> You can listen to music in your workshop, don't you have any machinery?
> Ned



If you want to hear/feel the music while machining, just get yourself one of those car stereos that the kids and a portion of the older population have. They will rattle your teeth before you see them coming. I am hoping that all of the sub bass noise will sterilize those idiots.

Sorry. Just one of my pet peeves.

SAM


----------



## robwilk (Aug 30, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> If you want to hear/feel the music while machining, just get yourself one of those car stereos that the kids and a portion of the older population have.[/quote.
> 
> Maybe if i got one of those the rest of the street wont hear me swearing next time i snap a drill . :big:
> 
> Rob...


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 30, 2010)

robwilk  said:
			
		

> SAM in LA  said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 30, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> If you want to hear/feel the music while machining, just get yourself one of those car stereos that the kids and a portion of the older population have. They will rattle your teeth before you see them coming. I am hoping that all of the sub bass noise will sterilize those idiots.
> 
> Sorry. Just one of my pet peeves.
> 
> SAM



Sam, I'm with ya there buddy and I have a long history in this area. But first, I should mention that with car amplifiers, the input voltages to power the amps are typically set to 14.4 VDC. At that voltage, the input current needed to bring the amplifier up to relatively high output power levels is much much higher than if the amplifier were powered by 120VAC. This means you might spend more for the high current DC power supply to use with the car amp than you would for the car amp itself. 

Most of my work history centers around high end audio. From when I was 13 and built my first tube amp at home to around Y2K, I was heavily involved in amplifier and speaker design for home, stage and cars. The latter only because it provided me with a paycheck. And you're right, most of them are idiots deaf. 

-Trout


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 30, 2010)

> I am hoping that all of the sub bass noise will sterilize those idiots.


I'm glad I'm not the only person who feels like that!!! - Onya Sam! - I've felt the need to trow a brick through a large speaker on more than one occasion!

I like good music, and am fortunate (or unfortunate as the case may be) to hear well above 16 kHz...  MP3s suck as all the good high frequencies are distorted by compression; CRT TVs and computer monitors kick up one hell of a racket at high frequencies and even switched mode power supplies does!  Quality sound over quantity sound does the trick for me.

In the shop, well, the humming of motors, the sound of good chips getting turned or milled off workpieces, the sound of well adjusted gear trains running together, and the background hum of the fluorescent lighting is all the music I need  Add the smells of machine and cutting oil, all combined makes for a certain "atmosphere" that makes it a pleasure to be in the shop ;D - no music needed!

Regards, Arnold

Trout, you posted while I was posting - glad to see you agree as well ;D - Give me a valve amp any day!


----------



## GWRdriver (Aug 30, 2010)

I like almost all kinds of music with a leaning toward acoustic instrumentals and classical (Note: heavy metal, thrash, or rap, hip-hop, Barry Manilow, and Neil Sedaka, etc, do not qualify as music!)  Years ago, after experimenting with various types of music at work (as an architect - which often required days of uninterrupted concentration) and in my workshop I discovered a curious phenomenon - when I listened to classical music I not only worked better and smarter but I also worked faster with less mistakes. No matter how much I might like other types of music everything but classical disrupted my concentration to some extent. I came to think of it as music that runs parallel to my brain waves and not perpindicular to them. Your mileage of course will vary.


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 30, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> I am hoping that all of the sub bass noise will sterilize those idiots.
> 
> SAM



Wow. Wouldn't that be some sweet justice!
Yeah, count me in as crabby when it comes to that kind of noise...

Dean


----------



## Ned Ludd (Aug 30, 2010)

Regrettably the "music" these numbskulls play at raised volumes will not sterilize them. All it will do is make them deaf, so they have to play it even louder to hear it. 
On the bright side, however, they might not hear the truck bearing down on them as they cross the road and squish them. ;D
ned


----------



## kcmillin (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, with all this talk of the young folk and all their loud stereos I think you need the perspective of a former young folk.

I *was *that punk kid with the loud music, ya that's right, I used to love the look I got when I would crank it up and some old guy would give me the stink eye. 

Of course now its hard to express teenage angst when your 29.

Don't forget what it is like to be young, aggravating your elders is almost a required part of teenage life. It just so happens that you are the old guy now, and as the old saying goes "What goes around comes around" 

OK now having said that, I must confess to a little hatred towards these punk kids and their loud music, it is a little lame, but who am I to judge them, I was them, and in a certain way, you were too, with your darn Elvis and his moving of the hips, NOW THATS RACEY. Its just a different time, thats all.

You have to admit there is something funny about $3,000 worth of bass and factory midrange speakers. :big:

Kel


----------



## shred (Aug 30, 2010)

I recently stuck a portable radio on my light circuit. Not so much for the music (mostly the pretend-local 'we play anything' station), but it helps keep track of time a little better. The sound doesn't carry over machines, but there's lots of not-machining time in my shop.


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 30, 2010)

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> You have to admit there is something funny about $3,000 worth of bass and factory midrange speakers.



Especially in a $1500 car.


I guess things have changed too much for me. We didn't give our elders a hard time or show disrespect 
when I was a teen. The older people didn't like our hair, or our clothes, but we kids didn't antagonize 
them purposefully as kids do today. 
Mostly, if an older person said something to us, we said yessir, or nosir.


----------



## shred (Aug 30, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Especially in a $1500 car.
> 
> 
> I guess things have changed too much for me. We didn't give our elders a hard time or show disrespect
> ...


Ah, but now we can mortify teens in ways otherwise unavailable as well... walk out in your black socks and sandals and tell the kids "hey, that's pretty cool, I've got one just like it at home.."


----------



## kcmillin (Aug 30, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> We didn't give our elders a hard time or show disrespect
> when I was a teen. The older people didn't like our hair, or our clothes, but we kids didn't antagonize
> them purposefully as kids do today.
> .



We never wanted to disrespect anybody, I am not proud of any of my shenanigans, but it was all in good fun, ya know, to get a rise out of somebody, make a joke, it was never sinister or evil. Every 16, 17 year old kid thinks they know everything about anything. I guess each generation the bar gets raised a little higher, the same old tricks don't work on the people who invented them. 

Since I am in the lower middle age range I will leave it there, I have German and Norwegian in my blood, I can be a little stubborn and defensive. I just want to say I have the deepest respect for everyone here.


Now Kids these days, I tell ya. :big: 



Kel


----------



## Majorstrain (Aug 31, 2010)

I usually have some noise on in the background but not loud enough to hear over the mill or lathe. Generally some easy listening radio station like God FM, as the guys at work call it. 



> Every 16, 17 year old kid thinks they know everything about anything.


That reminds me of some excellent business advice. 'Employ a teenager, while they still know everything'.

Mid-lifer heading back to his box now.
Cheers, 
Phil


----------



## Maryak (Aug 31, 2010)

Back when my daughter was 16-17, I put this sign on her bedroom door whilst she was at school.

LOUISE
Are you tired of being harassed by your stupid parents?

Leave Home!

Get a job!

DO IT NOW while you still know EVERYTHING!!!​
Things did slow down for a couple of weeks : :


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 1, 2010)

In the nineties, SoundStream was the preeminent car amplifier manufacturer out of Folsom, CA. The world record for loudest car stereo was usually held by someone using SoundStream amps.

In the nineties, I was one of two people who designed the line of SoundStream car amps. I'll say right now, I'm sorry. 

In the nineties, I needed a job.

In the nineties, I was in my forties. 

In the nineties, my son was a teenager, with teenage buddies, who were into car stereos. 

In the nineties, I was God to some of my son's friends. They would come over, ask me to look at their installations and help them fix it or advise them. Oh, could I get them a deal on a SoundStream amp?

I would go out in the yard and help them to blast their brains out, and yes, even their car windows sometimes. *In my black socks and sandals.* 

I never had anything other than a factory radio in any of my cars. 

-T


----------



## SAM in LA (Sep 1, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> In the nineties, SoundStream was the preeminent car amplifier manufacturer out of Folsom, CA. The world record for loudest car stereo was usually held by someone using SoundStream amps.
> 
> In the nineties, I was one of two people who designed the line of SoundStream car amps. I'll say right now, I'm sorry.
> 
> ...



Zee,

I forgive you.

A man has got to eat.

SAM


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 1, 2010)

Sam, Zee does rhyme with T and T stands for Trouble, yes, there's Trouble right here in River City my friends. :big:

I'm sure Zee would have done the same were he in my shoes. 

Don't worry, I have those "senior moments" myself. ;D

-Trout


----------



## SAM in LA (Sep 1, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Sam, Zee does rhyme with T and T stands for Trouble, yes, there's Trouble right here in River City my friends. :big:
> 
> I'm sure Zee would have done the same were he in my shoes.
> 
> ...



Trout,

Sorry about that. It seems that my senior moments are turning into minutes.

I probaby need to slow down a bit. 

SAM


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 1, 2010)

I get enough blame for the faults and issues I create myself. Happy to share mine but I'd rather not take anyone else's. ;D

I tried loud music in the car but it was too unnerving. I don't like it in other cars either. I especially don't like being disturbed while in my own home to hear car music going by or for my own car music to be overwhelmed at intersections. It's just rude.

Back in the day I wanted louder music but didn't want to be noticed. So I hooked up headphones to the dash of my 65 beetle. (I don't think that was legal at the time.)

I had an 8-track. The problem was, the car was a 6V system so I installed a converter. The problem with that was there wasn't enough juice for the solenoid when it came time to change tracks. You just heard a 'klunk' and the same track would start. The solution was to drill a hole in the side of the 8-track, insert a pencil, and lash it to the solenoid. Whenever I heard the 'klunk', I pushed the pencil. (I'm thinking I've talked about this before...sorry about that.)

A related issue was the horn. Once the converter was in, instead of a nice 'beep beep beep', I got a 'bip bip bip'. If I was moving less than 15mph, I got nothing. I used to pretend I was in a WWI aircraft and the horn was my machine gun. 'bip bip bip bip....bip bip bip bip'. A bird turd on the windshield was my sight. :big: :big: No kidding! (Well I was a bit more of an idiot back then. That and a lack of dates...)

For the inspection stations, I 'bipped bipped' driving in so I could prove the horn 'worked'.

I miss that car.

Back in 1969 or 70 I was 6' on my way to 6'2" and weighed all of 130 lb. The back seat was no problem.
Now I'm headed back to 6' from the other way and weigh 240. There's no reliving certain memories. :big:

I listen to 50's to early 70's rock, any folk music from any part of the world, some operas (Carmen is a favorite), classical, some jazz, and various soundtracks from the movies (Cider House Rules, Last of the Mohicans, The Sting...). No rap.


----------



## black85vette (Sep 1, 2010)

We have a very diverse collection of music. With 3 sons now in their 30's that liked different styles we ended up with music that includes big band, 50's, 60's, 70's rock, country and western, punk (but not Oi!), some hip hop (but no gansta), ska, blues, jazz, folk, and some I can't think of right now. For us it just needs to well written and performed. We love having XM satellite in the car because we can listen to so many different genres.


----------



## Artie (Sep 1, 2010)

Ahhh...shop music...... I love the 60s and 70s with a sprinkling of 80's... in the shop I like .....silence....apart from machinery...I find anything else distracting... as I said I love my music..but tend to focus on it..

Its not old fart.... its simply the way my monodivisional brain works.... 8)


----------



## Anko (Sep 2, 2010)

my mini mill is close to my computer, when I work on the mill sometimes i put music, thins like blind faith or guess who, and some metal too

in the other way, my lathe is on the garaje and i don´t have a radio or speakers there, so no music on the lathe, just the cutting noise...


----------



## joe d (Sep 2, 2010)

Can't do a thing in the shop without the back-ground noise of the radio... usually CBC 2, which depending on time of day is opera, classical, jazz, or world-beat.  I used to listen to a local 70's-80's rock station, since they've been absorbed by mega-huge radio corp the ratio of adverts to music has swung so far to the advert side of things that I just can't stand it. I often tune the car radio to Vermont Public Radio to keep up on what's happening in the Great Republic To The South.


----------



## tmuir (Sep 2, 2010)

I used to play music in my workshop, but after the day at work, coming home and having the kids all screaming around the house I've started to enjoy the silence in my workshop when I haven't got any machinery running


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 2, 2010)

Milli-Vanilli ..... :hDe: 

Nothing but the blues !!

I hook up my iPod to my stereo that's in the room and run one of the iTunes Genius generated playlists. So I get a variety of genres  Thm:

Mike


----------



## kcmillin (Sep 2, 2010)

What?.....No Disco :big:

Mike, I have a drill press with an x-y table I call Milli Vanilli. :big: :big:

Kel


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 2, 2010)

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> What?.....No Disco :big:
> 
> Mike, I have a drill press with an x-y table I call Milli Vanilli. :big: :big:
> 
> Kel



Kel, how do you know it's really an x-y table, then?


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh...and some country music too. The real stuff. Like Patsy Cline (a favorite).


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 9, 2010)

heavy rock for me it drain's out all the hammering


----------



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Sep 11, 2010)

If you have access to the internet whilst in the shop, I highly recommend Radio Paradise.
24h/day live streamed commercial free* music.

Covers most genres, and is generally very good background/shed music.
Sometimes it's a bit hit and miss, but mostly it's good stuff.

http://www.radioparadise.com/index.php






* _Commercial free_ as in no commercial breaks.


----------



## Captain Jerry (Sep 11, 2010)

If you can identify the guy playing this guitar, you know what my music is. I can't listen to much of this in the shop. It needs Bourbon and maybe a little ice.





Jerry


----------



## kcmillin (Sep 11, 2010)

Captain Jerry  said:
			
		

> If you can identify the guy playing this guitar, you know what my music is. I can't listen to much of this in the shop. It needs Bourbon and maybe a little ice.
> Jerry



My guess is Willie Nelson. 

Kel


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 12, 2010)

Got my tunes framed into the ceiling. The MP3 player set to random. Everything from classical and jazz, to rap and heavy metal. Along with classic radio plays like the Shadow and Gospel Preaching.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 12, 2010)

Kevin, what you've created there is known as an infinite baffle w/regards to the woofer in addition to the tuned porting it already has. Should give you some nice bass, or at least a lot of it. Now you just need to replace those tweeter horns.


----------



## Captain Jerry (Sep 12, 2010)

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> My guess is Willie Nelson.
> 
> Kel





You da man, Kel. Willie can bend a string and hammer down in the minor keys with the best of them.


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 12, 2010)

> Kevin, what you've created there is known as an infinite baffle w/regards to the woofer in addition to the tuned porting it already has. Should give you some nice bass, or at least a lot of it. Now you just need to replace those tweeter horns. Smiley




Dennis, All I know is those suckers crank. And should last a lifetime seeing as I don't have them cranked very often. Do you mean I should add treble speakers instead of the horns?


----------



## kcmillin (Sep 12, 2010)

Captain Jerry  said:
			
		

> You da man, Kel. Willie can bend a string and hammer down in the minor keys with the best of them.



It is hard to mistake Willie's guitar playing for anything els. I have limited knowledge of Willie, but I know his guitar playing any day.

Thats when country music was good.

Kel


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey 
 a late comer to this thread . Looks like many with eclectic tastes. I lean mostly to the classical music and the old hymns. I like real county music what many folks call blue grass. stuff played on acoustic guitar fiddle and banjo. And throw in some dulcimer and it is even better. I have and strum on a dulcimer myself. (Hard o do while running a lathe though)
I laugh to myself when people talk about 1950s rock and roll as oldies music. one of my favorite tunes is an old Irish Celtic melody written in 433AD know as "Shane" 
Studies have shown that playing background instrumental music aids in creativity. 
One place I used to work at we played a lot of big band music. And since I have a 1937 south bend that would be appropriate shop music as well . 
As far as internet music my son likes Pandora. you create your own "radio station(s)" based on what you like and do not like. IIRC it is free , you do have to register. 
Tin


----------



## Maryak (Sep 12, 2010)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Studies have shown that playing background instrumental music aids in creativity.



As I said early on in this thread, I hate background music or radio in my shop.

The above says it all : :

I guess I should also say that I like music mostly classical and Rogers and Hammerstein/Andrew Lloyd Webber/Cole Porter that type of thing.

During my life I studied violin for 4 years from age 8. I played all the brass instruments except trombone. If they were desperate I played the drums. Finally my 1st wife was a muso and I played recorder with her on the piano and we knocked out some pretty ordinary baroque but we enjoyed it.
Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Sep 12, 2010)

I typically like classical as it soothes,but doesn't distract......Classical Spanish guitar is great.

Dave


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 12, 2010)

KustomKB  said:
			
		

> Dennis, All I know is those suckers crank. And should last a lifetime seeing as I don't have them cranked very often. Do you mean I should add treble speakers instead of the horns?



You should leave them as is, given the application. That was just my audiophile days kicking in. Horns are notorious for bad sound quality but only to purists, to everyone else they sound great.


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 12, 2010)

Since there's some show 'n tell going on, here's my sound system:







Seven transistors! Ooooo.. (Sorry to brag. I've always been on the cutting edge.)
My, my. I need to dust!



Dean


----------



## shred (Sep 12, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Seven transistors! Ooooo.. (Sorry to brag. I've always been on the cutting edge.)
> My, my. I need to dust!


Transistors!?! Pshaw, everybody knows tubes provide the best machinery-hall audio-phony sound, taint that right Mr. Troutsqueezer?
Next best thing to a Victrola on your desk.





My goodness, I'd better get back to work, the daylight's a-fadin' and whale oil for the lamps comes dear nowadays.
 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 12, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> My, my. I need to dust!



I thought that's what you've been doing. :big: No other explanation.

I've laid claimed to my parent's Grundig and Philips radios.

Sad memories are returning...when I was a kid, I took apart a Grundig short wave radio, and one of the early reel-to-reel recorders, and other electronic stuff. It was all in the name of learning...and got me where I am...but I wish I still had them.

Reminds me...when I was a kid I dreamed of someday having enough money to buy a HeathKit short wave radio set. They don't make them anymore.


----------



## doc1955 (Sep 12, 2010)

Most any kind of music as long as it isn't punk rock or rap!



 My car wont go!


----------



## dsquire (Sep 12, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Reminds me...when I was a kid I dreamed of someday having enough money to buy a HeathKit short wave radio set. They don't make them anymore.



Zee

You can probably still get them if you look on flea bay. :big: :big:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 12, 2010)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> You can probably still get them if you look on flea bay.



Well that was an interesting cruise. It was interesting to see stuff I hadn't looked at for 40 years. It was a nice dream...but it was fulfilled by becoming an electronics engineer (now software engineer). Maybe I'm burned out and it will come back...but I don't want to do any electronics at home anymore. Software is my day job.

Seems like I can find all of my old dreams on eBay. Beetles, girders 'n' panels, meccano, music, etc. Well...almost all. Pamela and Brenda might be difficult. Although Judy might be easy. But I'd be a dead man to go looking. I'll stick with dreams.


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 13, 2010)

I thought you were a "Paula" guy, Zee! Twotimer Fourtimer. What a rat.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 13, 2010)

shred  said:
			
		

> Transistors!?! Pshaw, everybody knows tubes provide the best machinery-hall audio-phony sound, taint that right Mr. Troutsqueezer?
> Next best thing to a Victrola on your desk.
> ;D ;D ;D



Oh crap, it's like giving an alcoholic a drink. I usta have a problem when I was a young man. I loved everything audio so much I could never stop talking about it when somebody asked me a question. I lost a lot of friends back then and a lot of potential girl friends. 

There are people who swear by tubes and I don't blame them at all. I'm gonna try to keep this short 'cause I need all the friends I can get these days. ;D

((edit> I just deleted three paragraphs that gave a description of the pros and cons of tube amps that would have bored any normal human being to death! I should get an award of some kind for that. :big)



-Trout


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 13, 2010)

Throw Trout a fish! 

DW


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 13, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> I thought you were a "Paula" guy, Zee!



Oops. :



			
				Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> I should get an award of some kind for that.



'None' is a kind...isn't it? Congrats! And thanks!


----------



## SAM in LA (Sep 13, 2010)

doc1955  said:
			
		

> Most any kind of music as long as it isn't punk rock or rap!
> 
> 
> 
> My car wont go!



Da Yoopers. Rof}

Must be a regional band.


SAM


----------

